# Online Photography Courses



## Bobw235 (Jan 4, 2016)

As I started thinking about my upcoming "2nd act", I thought it might be interesting to take a photography course.  I want to learn more about the hobby I've embraced.  Has anyone ever taken photography courses online?  Alternatively, has anyone taken a class at a local college or university?

The online route seems the most convenient for me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 4, 2016)

I know there are many online courses but I haven't taken them.  When I bought my DSLR in 2011 I bought some books to learn about lighting, speed, etc.  Also a couple of books on creative photography.  A course would be a good idea, so I guess online reviews would be the best bet to finding one.  

When you've made some progress I recommend joining one of the photo a day sites.  You get good feedback and you have to think about what you'll photograph everyday, which will make you more creative.  http://365project.org/


----------



## littleowl (Jan 7, 2016)

You will learn more by reading the book that comes with it and experimenting.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't know if I will ever continue with my experimentation, but I have looked at books, videos, and photo forums.  I think a class would help me "focus" lol  I need someone to lead me step by step.  Setting a camera for a shot is one of the hardest things I've ever attempted.  I don't know that I have the time to do "enough" experimenting left, LOL!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 12, 2016)

I think a course will benefit me, though one must learn how to take advantage of all the features built into today's cameras.  The manual for my current camera was well over 100 pages.  I'm more interested in learning how to shoot different kinds of photos and use various accessories such as lens filters, lighting, different types of lenses, etc.  I want to learn more about macro photography, street photography, portraits and more.  My first love is landscapes and there is so much more to learn in that area alone.  Then there's the whole subject of post-processing using software.  I think I'll have plenty to keep me busy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 12, 2016)

Sounds good Bob.  I am mostly about macro, love it!!  But would like to have a good handle on getting all the settings figured out, for any type of shot.  I don't know that I'll be able to take a class, but hope to at least "get out there" and try some things for now  For me, it will be the basic "point and shoot" camera, although my newest one has lots of settings.  It's a Fujifilm Finepix S w/24x Zoom.  That zoom is useless to me because whenever I zoom in on something, it blurs.  Haven't figured that out at all.

Anyone wanting to help with explaining some things to me, I'm all ears


----------



## rider1046 (Feb 7, 2016)

lynda.com is all you need, and very affordable.


----------

